# A happy accident...my key light didn't trigger during a fitness photoshoot



## daggah (Jun 2, 2014)

A quick preview image of a photoshoot I did on Sunday:





Profile of an athlete by davidgevert, on Flickr


My key light didn't fire (my only mis-fire) and I actually really like the result!


----------



## paigew (Jun 2, 2014)

That's pretty cool! I love happy accidents! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 2, 2014)

paigew said:


> That's pretty cool! I love happy accidents!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yup. that's exactly what my mom always told me.


----------



## Playboy_Mommy (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow. Very powerful image. I really like this a lot.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## tirediron (Jun 2, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## wyogirl (Jun 2, 2014)

"happy accident"... that's what I secretly call my son, LOL.

Nice little accident you have there.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 2, 2014)

Very strong image. I love it!


----------



## Derrel (Jun 2, 2014)

That is the best way to set up your separation/accent lights, with no main light firing. Good placement on the accent lights, from the top of the head right down to the hands!


----------



## cynicaster (Jun 2, 2014)

Very cool image.  You should have just taken credit for it outright, rather than attributing it to a serendipitous fluke.


----------



## mmaria (Jun 2, 2014)

I hope you wont take this in a wrong way...but this photo is actually my favorite of yours


----------

